# Vieja hartwegi



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

Alright, I know there is a Vieja thread up already, but I'm looking for information specifically for *Vieja hartwegi*. I'm have access to them, they seem to be rare in the hobby, and I'd like to know things like:

Recommended Tanks size
Tankmates
Lifespan
Water quality and param needs
Food recomendation

Really any testimonials from those who have kept this fish...OH and Pics please!

Thanks!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Most vieja have the same requirements. Have you owned others? Viejas I mean? And if you don't mind me asking... how much are you paying for them?


----------



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

I haven't owned any before now. I'm upgrading to more tankspace in the next 6 months (after I move, get settled etc.) so space isn't really a problem. I would only be paying $5 dollars each for 1" fish. As I don't know quite what I'd be getting into quite yet I don't know If I'd go for a group and try and get a pair for say a 75 gallon tank, or just get one for a more communal setting.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, you'd want a larger tank for a pair, although I've bred viejas in a 75, they would appreciate a 6' tank. their spawns can get quite large....

I wish I could get me habds on some of those at that price! I'd buy six in a heat beat!

Viejas get big in general, they're not picky eaters and do appreciate some veigies now and again. Other than that they're quite hardy..... they just get BIG!


----------



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

Well I'm hoping to have a 125 in the next year with a 75 for my EBJD breeding project, and 2 55's for other stuff (along with a 29, 20L and a bunch of 10's) And I really like the look of these viejas enough to build a 125 around a few of them.

Do you think a 125 (or something around the same dimensions, 6ft. x whatever) would be large enough to have a pair and then other cichlids?

Also if I do decide to get a group, maybe i could send you some of the extras, since I'm almost certain my LFS won't really care how rare or even what kind of fish they are.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't think you'd want to keep other cichlids in a 125 ish tank with a breeding pair....


----------



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

TheFishGuy said:


> I don't think you'd want to keep other cichlids in a 125 ish tank with a breeding pair....


Ok, I wasn't sure. That agressive huh? Nice! So either a nice big wet pet tank, or go for something larger like say a 240? Or are they just that nasty that even that won't work?

How fast do these things grow? How long could a 75 safely house a group of growouts? Am I going to just need go ahead and setup that pond I've been thinking of doing? haha.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

My theory has always been to get the tank, then the fish. If you get the tank they're going to end up in now, then there's no question when they do grow up. If you get six grow outs and put them in a 75 you might have six months. But it's ben my experience that every vieja will grow at a different rate... That being said I'd say to go ahead and get them in your 75, then jump right on getting their permanent home set up and get them moved as soon as possible.... Only problem with that is..... life's what happens when you're making other plans.... Your car might break down and the money saved for a huge tank might be needed... get it? Sometimes things happen even when you've got the best of intentions.... Lord knows it's happened to me :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

haha ,I just read the profile for the first time on this site for these guys.... Have you read it yet?

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=98


----------



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah I read it. Not much there, which suprised me.

Did someone add on to it? It looks longer now and I don't remember some of it being there yesterday.

I appreciate the help so far TFG. I'm definately getting a few, I think I'll ask the LFS if she will want some once I either have two pair up, OR I decied which single specimen is the best and give the rest to them for some credit.

What would you say the average size is that they start breeding at?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Probably around 6"


----------

